# MPlayer + alsa

## cohiba

Buenas, tengo 2 problemas que no termino de solucionar:

1) MPlayer --> No visualizo los ".wmv". En Debian recuerdo haber movido ciertos archivos con ciertas extensiones. No recuerdo cuáles eran, dónde están en Gentoo? O necesito bajármelos de "sourceforge" o algún lugar parecido? ¿Dónde debo moverlos? Uso mplayer compilado por mi, con emerge los videos se ralentizaban, quizá la ubicación es distinta.

2) ALSA --> No me arranca bien, da errores de módulos, no los encuentra o son incorrtectos. Seguí la guía de Gentto-ALSA y como ya conozco "alsaconf", sé que merece la pena olvidarse del audio  :Smile:  Bien, a parte del mal arranque (comprobado con dmesg), esta es la salida de "alsaconf":

Running modules-update...

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid module format  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                           [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_page_alloc (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                               [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting soundcore (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Invalid module form  [ !! ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!                                       [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1253: No soundcards found...

===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!

¿módulos inválidos? esperaba que la solución pasara por cargar los módulos en el kernel, pero editando "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6" y añadiendo los que me fallan no se soluciona.

¿Alguien puede echarme una mano? Thanks.

----------

## elsdello

Buenas, voy a intentar ayudarte.

ALSA

-------

Yo con alsa lo que haria es coger i  hacer un lspci para ver que chip tiene tu targeta de audio, i comprovar si realmente tienes el kernel bien configurado para el chip de tu targeta de audio.

MPLAYER

-----------

Mplayer yo lo que haria es hacer mplayer -pv para que te muestre que USE puedes habilitarte al paquete, tambien estaria bien que miraras si tienes en tu make.conf la use win32codecs que creo que es la que te habilita soporte con el wmv.

A ver si te sirve   :Very Happy:  .

Cuidate!

I'm a friki

----------

## ZaPa

Para ver los archivos wmv, tienes que bajar los codecs, aquí los puedes bajar:

http://www3.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/essential-20061022.tar.bz2

Descomprime y compila y listo.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *cohiba wrote:*   

> Buenas, tengo 2 problemas que no termino de solucionar:
> 
> 1) MPlayer --> No visualizo los ".wmv". En Debian recuerdo haber movido ciertos archivos con ciertas extensiones. No recuerdo cuáles eran, dónde están en Gentoo? O necesito bajármelos de "sourceforge" o algún lugar parecido? ¿Dónde debo moverlos? Uso mplayer compilado por mi, con emerge los videos se ralentizaban, quizá la ubicación es distinta.
> 
> 

 

Los codecs para windows van en el paquete win32codecs, emérgelo. Que tu mplayer compilado a mano los coja o no, dependerá de como lo hayas configurado antes de compilarlo.

 *Quote:*   

> 2) ALSA --> No me arranca bien, da errores de módulos, no los encuentra o son incorrtectos. Seguí la guía de Gentto-ALSA y como ya conozco "alsaconf", sé que merece la pena olvidarse del audio  Bien, a parte del mal arranque (comprobado con dmesg), esta es la salida de "alsaconf":
> 
> 

 

No se si en esa guía se compilan en el kernel, o usando los externos (emerge alsa-drivers, o como se llame). Yo te aconsejo compilarlos en el kernel para evitar tonterías de este tipo. O bien, recompila tu kernel y alsa-drivers de nuevo. Así usarán la misma versión del compilador y glibc, si no, no serán compatibles.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Caramba! que casualidad... llevo un tiempito ya peleándole al mismo problema, mas por obstinación que por necesidad... Seguiré este hilo atentamente a ver como evoluciona.

Por lo pronto, en mi caso, el problema de los modulos del kernel lo solucioné recompilando desde cero con la configuración guardada:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make clean && make && make modules && make modules_install
```

Ya no tengo todos esos mensajes de error acerca de los modulos en el kernel pero sigo sin poder poner en carrera a la susodicha placa de sonido en cuestión. Como que no lo solucione a corto plazo, abriré un hilo al respecto.

Espero que no sea tu caso.

Saludos!

----------

## cohiba

Hola,

desisto en el tema del Mplayer, los essential codecs ya los intalé en su día. El problema es otro. En fin, me conformo con ver en Debian lo que no puedo ver en Gentoo.

ALSA ya es otra cosa. Lo primero, decir que tengo alsa compilado desde el kernel, NO con alsa-drivers, NO tengo ninguna versión instalada. La salida sigue siendo la misma de antes en alsaconf. La salida de "alsamixer" es:

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

La salida de lspci:

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

¿Cómo cargo los módulos correctos? ¿ac97? ¿en qué fichero? ¿/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?

Thanks

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Recompilaste el kernel ya? (desde cero me refiero, como puse mas arriba)

Podrias pegar las salidas de uname -r y  ls -la /usr/src??

Se esta cargando el servicio alsasound durante el arranque, verdad?

Saludos!

----------

## cohiba

Sí, ya hace un tiempo que recompilé el kernel para ALSA, siguiendo la guía Gentoo-ALSA de la Documentación. Supongo que no será cosas de cargar módulos o activarlos.

respecto a las salidas que dices, mi kernel es el 2.6.20-gentoo-r6

chau

----------

## sefirotsama

Si tienes bien configurado el alsa solo has de compilar mplayer con ciertas USE. En mi caso:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost sefirot # emerge -pv mplayer
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Tal vez te interesaria hacer euse -i a algunas para saber que codecs activas o que es lo que hacen.

Yo lo reproduzco todo, xD, no me he encontrada nada que no pueda reproducir con mplayer. SI en alguno el sonido no va ya me dice en la salida pro consola que el falta.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> respecto a las salidas que dices, mi kernel es el 2.6.20-gentoo-r6

 

Ese es el kernel que arranca, pero cual es el que esta instalado en el disco?

```
ls -la /usr/src
```

Saludos!

----------

## cohiba

$ls -la /usr/src

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 abr 26 18:55 .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4096 may 16 01:49 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 ago 30  2006 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 abr 26 18:55 linux -> linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r6

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 may  4 06:04 linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r6

Tema MPlayer: No recompilo mplayer, de momento lo dejo como está. Con Debian sí lo veo todo  :Smile: 

Por cierto.....

# euse -i

bash: euse: command not found

----------

## sefirotsama

 *cohiba wrote:*   

> $ls -la /usr/src
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 abr 26 18:55 .
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4096 may 16 01:49 ..
> ...

 

Para usar euse primero necesitas gentoolkit (recomendado)

emerge gentoolkit

euse -i use1 use2 use3

por ejemplo:

euse -i alsa

Te mostrara que hace esa use en concreto; alsa activa el soporte para alsa a los programas que lo permitan, por lo que necesitaras recompilar los programas que afecta.

Si la use que has consultado te interesa activala en el make.conf o en package.use para un programa determinado.

----------

